# RecipeDB - swannies summer ale



## beer147 (17/6/12)

BOXHEAD BREWING three fin thruster ale   Ale - American Pale Ale  Extract                      Brewer's Notes 62ltr boil, steep grain for one hour at 76 deg c. Add all malt at start of boil. Galena is Galaxy not listed. 0 min hop addition is at flame out. Ferment at 18 deg c.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1 kg Weyermann Caramunich I     7 kg Generic DME - Light    2 kg Briess DME- Weizen    1.5 kg Coopers LME - Dark       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      45 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    45 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    45 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 30mins)    45 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 30mins)    45 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 60mins)    45 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     22 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     1 g Irish Moss         88L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 30.7 IBU   Efficiency 100%   Alcohol 4.68%   Colour 24 EBC   Batch Size 88L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------

